# dash cheetah?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

if my memory serves me correct aren't these dash bodies?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

You a,re correct


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Piz said:


> You a,re correct



Yup Mike .I also missed the boat on these. Jeez for as many as I have there's just as many I don't!!!! ?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Holy crap, I never thought I'd live to see the day when I'd have something that Joe did NOT!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gear Head said:


> Holy crap, I never thought I'd live to see the day when I'd have something that Joe did NOT!


WOW!!,.. must have been B4 I got back into slots 
2010-ish 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

here's mine:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Arguably one of Dash's best, other than that ape hanger roll bar. The ABS really takes a licken.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Arguably one of Dash's best, other than that ape hanger roll bar. The ABS really takes a licken.


Looks great!
How did you get the body to hug the chassis?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A scooped out early screw post version on Tomy SRT. Uses front screw post with Tjet guide. Runs on PVT slip ons.

It's an angry missile.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Bill sez:_ Arguably one of Dash's best, other than that ape hanger roll bar.


... and the fact that it's being driven by Elmer Fudd.

Still, it _is_ a beautiful body. I'd love to see Dash make a coupe body to go with it. Only _one_ of the 20 or so was converted to an open-air car, after all.

-- D


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
A Cheetah Coupe from Traxs Hobbies*/*BnB Goodies... (I don't think
he did it under the Dad Dog moniker)... 

Mounts to a long wheel base SG*+*... Side header pipes were supplied, too...
Beautifully detailed... Bruce was a Master Mold Maker... The body
finish shines like a mirror... No chin spoiler...

Worst thing is... *Glass* was cast in black... 

A very poor photo... Camera does not want to auto-focus correctly...
I'll try to take a better pic in the daylight, if anyone wants...









John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

change your background to something more neutral.
the contrast of the yellow on black causes the auto focus to become confused.
of course good bright daylight is always optimum and prefered. but still, use a neutral background.
light blue, light green, even light gray.
nice body


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> change your background to something more neutral.
> the contrast of the yellow on black causes the auto focus to become confused.
> of course good bright daylight is always optimum and prefered. but still, use a neutral background.
> light blue, light green, even light gray.
> nice body


Thanks, alpink... I tried this morning (outside) on some unfinished Maple... Car lit-up 
like neon... Worse than the photo on here now... The camera is old and is just
getting worn-out like me :lol: It's been great for a 10 year old, $150 one...

This was taken by the same camera in '13... Early morning, with a shaft of
sunlight on a *Male Eastern Pondhawk Dragonfly*... They're about 2-1/2" long...
My backyard, in a Catalpa tree...









If you like Dragonflies and*/*or Native American Flute, try this
three minute slide-show...

All photos from my back & front yards... Same camera... Kodak z710...

~ *Dragonfly Dreams* ~

John
.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have Cheetahs that fit long wheelbase SG+ too, and the glass is clear. Mine were made by Jims Custom Rod shop just for me. I sent him a JL Cheetah to make a mold. He now sells them on eBay. The mounts were not quite right, but I can fix that.


----------

